# What if there were only NTs?



## GoGirl786 (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm curious of what your thoughts are on this.
What do you think the world would be like if there were only NTs?


----------



## Schema B (Aug 9, 2015)

Cold. I wouldn't want it. But would love to see more Intuitives in general.


----------



## raskoolz (May 26, 2014)

this post is just asking for it. lol


----------



## castigat (Aug 26, 2012)

smartass answer: the world would be a better place










actual answer: we need differences.


----------



## BillionaireENTJ (Dec 31, 2014)

Contretemps, everywhere.


----------



## sinaasappel (Jul 22, 2015)

Oh god *dread*:kitteh: jk
Overall we do need more intuitives, i'd love to talk to people in real that want to share ideas about a topic cause right now
PerC rationalists friends *greater than* most of my actuall friends


----------



## sinaasappel (Jul 22, 2015)

double post so...!!!!
What well do when the internets down


----------



## Solrac026 (Mar 6, 2012)

I like to think that I would have had my hoverboard by now if NTs ruled.


----------



## maust (Jul 14, 2014)

That would be awful, jeez. Any type can use N functions, and I love my S friends. :cries: What would we do without feelers? Be emotionally constipated and nuke each other, that's what. There would be chaos and revolution and eventually the world would explode.


----------



## Killionaire (Oct 13, 2009)

It would be a smarter, more rational world. Government would probably be better.
There'd be no stupid people anymore. Therefore you wouldn't be able to fool and lead
the public with stupid lies and propaganda. But there would still be some lazy people.
No more religions or silly superstitious beliefs like astrology anymore either.


----------



## Plumedoux (Aug 16, 2015)

It will be boring as f***, everyone will be everyone till the day where someone will kill to be different.


----------



## Ruane (Jul 9, 2015)

Ugh, it would be soooo boring! Worst. Day. EVER!!  

And who would save us from all the rampaging ENTJs??


----------



## CROSSX (Sep 3, 2014)

It could be fun and interesting. The world would be very challenging at a mental level though. I don't think that everybody would be sooo cold, nevertheless a considerable part of the population would be cold outside and feelings would not be considered to be sooo important as they are now. Also, science and technology would advance really fast. Language would be modified to be more efficient. Organized religion could practically disappear after one generation. People would become far more dependent on machines very rapidly. Music would become more sophisticated and complex. Things would change faster than they do now.


----------



## Killionaire (Oct 13, 2009)

Knowledge and intelligence would be revered. There'd be more PBS style shows on TV in general and fewer stupid shows like wrestling and entertainment weekly. They'd probably start televising chess tournaments and Nobel prize award shows in America. Maybe schools would focus more on glorifying academics instead of sports. The Olympics may take a big hit, due to fewer people willing to dedicate their lives to athletics. The new society would be reminiscent of Ancient Greece in some ways, because the Ancient Greeks had an average IQ of 120. They were the smartest society in human history. An NT society may have an even higher average IQ. Also, since the wealth of nations depends on the intelligence of the population, an NT society may have an extremely high standard of living. Culture would be at a far higher level, because culture would no longer have to be dumbed down to sell to the masses.


----------



## skyx12435 (Jun 26, 2015)

Killionaire said:


> It would be a smarter, more rational world. Government would probably be better.
> There'd be no stupid people anymore. Therefore you wouldn't be able to fool and lead
> the public with stupid lies and propaganda. But there would still be some lazy people.
> No more religions or silly superstitious beliefs like astrology anymore either.


I have to disagree with you on some parts but I also believe that a world with more people having NT traits would be a better one.

You said that there wouldn't be any stupid people. That is simply not true because stupidity is a relative and subjectiv impression. For examplein in a population with an IQ of +- 140 (relative to our population) the one people with an IQ 130 would be considered stupid even though they are pretty intelligent on our standards (I know that the IQ is not a perfect measure of intelligence but it is used in this example as a measure of total intelligence (whatever that is)). 
You also said that you could not fool people with propaganda etc. I have to disagree with you on this too. You can manipulate the smartest person with the right measure (more environment manipulation than the direct kind) and in a more intelligent society the measures of manipulation would only get more advanced.


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

Killionaire said:


> The new society would be reminiscent of Ancient Greece in some ways, because the Ancient Greeks had an average IQ of 120. They were the smartest society in human history. An NT society may have an even higher average IQ.


All I could find for the claim was this --> Human intelligence 'peaked thousands of years ago and we've been on an intellectual and emotional decline ever since' - Science - News - The Independent

the ancient greek MAY be smarter but not THAT smart (maybe at 110-112 but I'm just spitting numbers). Also I believe that IQ is based on the average of 100 so half the NT's may be under the average unless my solution below is implemented. Another solution would be creating other forms of intelligence measurements so everyone can feel 'smart'.

@maust if u state that any type can use intuition then any type can develop feeling and we won't plunge to chaos as u stated.

In order to survive we would need to create a slave-class of either A) robots or B) a lesser species of primate. They should be modeled to have high conscientious, low openess, and high agreeableness so they won't rebel


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## HighSteaks (Oct 16, 2013)

People be sayin' we need more intuitives on this thread.

But if there are more intuitives, we couldn't claim Intuitive-Master-race and complain about being the minority in a sensing world, and where would be the fun in that?

We can't let the sensors win.

We must remain The Elite.




EDIT: For reals though, in response to the OP, I feel like the people closer to the middle of the spectrum would kinda shift over and adapt to fill that role and satisfy the need for other types of people. At most, if you wipe out a generation of non-NTs, new feelers and sensors would be born. Like a cancer that just keeps coming back.





(I'm being silly. Really I harbor few to no negative feelings towards other non-NT types. Please take no offense to my playful jokes. Keep on keeping on the way you do.)
:kitteh:


----------



## Schema B (Aug 9, 2015)

HighSteaks said:


> People be sayin' we need more intuitives on this thread.
> 
> But if there are more intuitives, we couldn't claim Intuitive-Master-race and complain about being the minority in a sensing world, and where would be the fun in that?
> 
> ...


Bahaha. Wonderful read. I would like more Intuitives for entirely selfish reasons. I believe we need and undervalue S-types in the whole. (Seriously, they keep watch over the minutia of everyday life, whereas I'm putting my Cheerios away in the fridge and walking into doorjams and growling at the dirty dishes.) But conversing with them is comparable to walking around in the kiddie pool with water up to my knees and calling it swimming. Just... really stretching my definition of meaningful conversation, you know?

I love my Sensor friends. Colleagues tested me often, but I usually found enough respectable in them to set aside frustrations and cooperate.


----------



## Sava Saevus (Feb 14, 2015)

It would likely become an Utilitarian and peaceful society. At worse, it could become a cold, robotic, yet an efficient world with inventions and concepts of things that are only dreams in this reality.


----------

